# Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....



## Nestola (26. September 2012)

....moin moin community will mir neue geflochtene Schnur kaufen und kann mich nicht entscheiden. Würde gern wissen mit welcher Marke und Stärke ihr auf Mefo fischt?
Bisher habe ich mit 12er Shinobi von DAIWA geangelt an für sich war/ist die Schnur gut, nur sie hat vereinzelt sich beim werfen vertüdelt. Ich denke da gibt es sicherlich besseres.
Ich überlege mir mal die Nanofil von Berkley zu zulegen aber höre nur negatives davon.
Mit welcher schnur habt ihr gute erfahrung?

Würde mich über antworten freuen.

LG


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Ich habe mir nach guten Erfahrungen mit anderen Stärken
die Quantum Quattron PT in 0,12 bestellt.:m


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Moin,

für das Mefo fischen nehme ich nurnoch Stroft GTP in der Stärke R3 (7Kg), oder wenn es etwas leichter sein soll, dann noch die R2 (5,5 KG).

Ich habe auch die Daiwa T8 Schnur gefischt. Jedoch hat das weiche Material hin und wieder Perrücken geworfen. Und an de Rolle lag es sicherlich nicht 

Die Ami Schnüre nutzen schnell ab und bringen schnell Probleme beim Albright Knoten mit sich. Von der Nanofil würde ich gänzlich abraten, wenn hier Leute schon 4 Gramm Spinner beim Wurf abreissen.

Vorteile der Stroft: Habe noch nie eine Perrücke damit geworfen (ca. 40 Angeltage), jeder Albright Knoten sass beim ersten Versuch (sowohl Fluorocarbon, als auch Hardmono) und liess sich nicht zerreissen.

Bei manchen Angelarten kann man sicherlich über das "perfekte" Geflecht diskutieren. Beim Küstenblinkern gibt es für mich nichts anderes mehr!


----------



## mathei (26. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



Nestola schrieb:


> ....moin moin community will mir neue geflochtene Schnur kaufen und kann mich nicht entscheiden. Würde gern wissen mit welcher Marke und Stärke ihr auf Mefo fischt?
> Bisher habe ich mit 12er Shinobi von DAIWA geangelt an für sich war/ist die Schnur gut, nur sie hat vereinzelt sich beim werfen vertüdelt. Ich denke da gibt es sicherlich besseres.
> Ich überlege mir mal die Nanofil von Berkley zu zulegen aber höre nur negatives davon.
> Mit welcher schnur habt ihr gute erfahrung?
> ...


pover pro oder spiderware cod red nehm ich.
schnur verdüddeln beim auswerfen, ist oft das problem der bespulung. die muss knallhart straff aufgespult sein. reicht oft im laden mit der maschiene nicht aus. besser selber machen zu zweit. spule dabei in einem eimer wasser legen. einer spult und der andere hält sie mit ( handschuhen ) straff.
a so nanovil nein.


----------



## FranzJosef (26. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> schnur verdüddeln beim auswerfen, ist oft das problem der bespulung. die muss knallhart straff aufgespult sein. reicht oft im laden mit der maschiene nicht aus. besser selber machen zu zweit. spule dabei in einem eimer wasser legen. einer spult und der andere hält sie mit ( handschuhen ) straff.


Schlecht geschriebener Scherz?? |kopfkrat


----------



## xbsxrvxr (26. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

moin, auf keinen fall nanofil-hab ich in diesem jahr getestet, absoluter müll!
richtig gut ist die stroft, aber es gibt auch gute und günstigere alternativen...wie spiderwire, powerpro, powerline(gigafish)

josef mein freund, mal wieder n nützlicher beitrag, machst ja langsam sterni konkurrenz...weiter so


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Das Problem beim Küstenblinkern ist, das die Schnur aufgrud von Wellen und Wind nicht immer mit konstantem Druck aufgespult wird. Somit werden Perrücken begünstigt. Die Stroft hat eine gewisse Grundsteifigkeit, die diese Probleme sehr gut beseitigt. Weiterhin ist Abriebsfestigkeit gefragt und da sehen die US Schnüre alle nicht sehr gut aus. Ausserdem sind die US Schnüre alle beschichtet und wenn die Beschichtung ab ist, dann sind die weder Steif, noch gibts eine gute Knotenfestigkeit und mit Abriebsfestigkeit wars das dann auch.


----------



## Nordsee (26. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Zuerst möchte ich auch sagen, dass ich mit Nanofiler Schnur absolut keine gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe und somit jedem zum Geflecht rate 


Auf Tragkraft und Durchmesserangaben kann man sich bei Geflecht eh nie richtig verlassen.
Wichtig ist für mich nur eine gute Qualität (bei Schnur lege ich großen Wert auf Markenprodukte) und das die Schnur rundgeflochten ist. Nimm einfach eine 0, 14 Schnur, dort ist auch bei einem  zu hoch angegeben Durchmesser immer noch genug Luft.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (26. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich keine knoten mache sondern das monovorfach per noknot an der geflochtenen befestige...hatte bis jetzt nie probleme...

und über steinen nehme ich auch mal 15ergeflecht mit 34er-40er mono, da reißt nix...
ansonsten weniger...


----------



## STORM_2012 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Moin ich fische jetzt die 12er code Red gibt es günstig bei eb...

Hatte vorher die 6er berkley whiplash crystal,mit der Wurfweite voll zufrieden,da fliegt so ein 25 Gramm snaps schon locker über die 100m Marke,tragfähigkeit lag glaub ich bei 10 kg kommt auch vllt hin nur der abrieb is zu doll,mit etlichen perrücken was bei der code Red bis jetzt noch nicht vorkam und die wird 2-3 mal die Woche in Anspruch genommen


----------



## duckstar2010 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Jaja....das beliebte Thema. Ich fische auch die Power Pro(13er) und Spiderwire(12er). Beides gute Schnüre.

Seit Anfang des Jahres teste/fische ich auch die Nanofil (12er). Ich kann da wirklich nicht meckern, nur: Die Schnur verzeiht nicht so leicht Fehler wie schlechte Knoten und (sehr) unsaubere Würfe. Für Sbiros würde ich sie nicht empfehlen, da sie auf den ersten Metern stark verdrallt (hatte nen 30g Sbiro dran!). Man kann sie aber nach dem Angeltag mit den Fingerspitzen wieder glattziehen.
Ich habe es auch schon oft gelesen, dass diese Schnur Mist sein soll, nicht zuletzt wegen vieler Abrisse. Ich habe meine Füllung von einer Großspule - vielleicht ist da auch ein Unterschied. Ich kann sie zum Mefo-Fischen jedenfalls empfehlen. Hatte keine Probleme und werde sie auch noch im Winter testen (Frost).

ABER: Wie jede andere Schnur: man MUSS sie NICHT haben, es gibt genügend Alternativen. Und irgendjemand ist immer unzufrieden mit einer Schnur.

Zur Stärke würde ich sagen, dass man so zwischen 7 und 9 kg wählen sollte.

@mathei2005
Wat soll denn der Blödsinn? Absoluter Quatsch


----------



## antonio (27. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Moin ich fische jetzt die 12er code Red gibt es günstig bei eb...
> 
> Hatte vorher die 6er berkley whiplash crystal,mit der Wurfweite voll zufrieden,da fliegt so ein 25 Gramm snaps schon locker über die 100m Marke,tragfähigkeit lag glaub ich bei 10 kg kommt auch vllt hin nur der abrieb is zu doll,mit etlichen perrücken was bei der code Red bis jetzt noch nicht vorkam und die wird 2-3 mal die Woche in Anspruch genommen



ich weiß nicht warum das märchen von ner 0,06er mit 10 kg immer noch geglaubt wird.

antonio


----------



## antonio (27. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



Nordsee schrieb:


> Zuerst möchte ich auch sagen, dass ich mit Nanofiler Schnur absolut keine gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe und somit jedem zum Geflecht rate
> 
> 
> Auf Tragkraft und Durchmesserangaben kann man sich bei Geflecht eh nie richtig verlassen.
> Wichtig ist für mich nur eine gute Qualität (bei Schnur lege ich großen Wert auf Markenprodukte) und das die Schnur rundgeflochten ist. Nimm einfach eine 0, 14 Schnur, dort ist auch bei einem  zu hoch angegeben Durchmesser immer noch genug Luft.



wer gibt denn zu hohe durchmesser an?

antonio


----------



## Justsu (27. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Ich fische die Fireline Crystal in 0,08 (oder war's 0,10|kopfkrat) auf Mefo und bin super zufrieden! 
Hab sie nun schon ein paar Jahre auf der Spule: wirft sich super, noch nie ne Perücke gehabt und wirklich erstaunlich, was das dünne Garn aushält. Großartige Verschleisserscheinungen konnte ich bis jetzt auch nicht feststellen, komme allerdings auch nur so 5-6 mal im Jahr zum Mefofischen.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## STORM_2012 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



antonio schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht warum das märchen von ner 0,06er mit 10 kg immer noch geglaubt wird.
> 
> antonio


 

hab ja geschrieben kommt vllt hin mit der tragkraft,glauben kann man das bei keiner schnur,ich hatte schon dickere schnüre die schneller gerissen sind als die 6er


----------



## antonio (27. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

wenn die 10 kg real wären kannst du getrost vom knapp 5fachen durchmesser ausgehen.

antonio


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

5 Angeltage in einem Jahr, kein Wunder das dann sogar die Fireline etwas länger hält 

Ich finde es erstaunlich, wieviele Leute immernoch mit dem Ami Zeug angeln.

Wenn meine Spiderwire auf der Spirorute nach einem Jahr leicht anfängt zu fransen, obwohl Rute, Ringe, Rolle, Schnurlauföllchen komplett in ordnung sind und die Schnur nur durchs Wasser gezogen wird, dann ist das keine gute Schnur.

Ist ja nicht so, das ich nicht auch einmal andere Schnüre ausprobiere.


----------



## murmeli1965 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Ich kenne absolut niemanden der an einer Stroft GTP etwas auszusetzen hätte, außer dem Preis.:m
Somit kann ich nur diese Schnur empfehlen.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Tino (27. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Ich will hier niemandem etwas nachsagen oder unterstellen.

Zum Thema Perücken: wie werfen die Leute mit ihrem Gerät und wie spulen sie wieder auf.

Ich sah schon Leute,da dachte man ,die wollten was wegschmeissen,so sah das werfen bei denen aus.
Wie schnell ist da die geflochtene oben um die Spitze gewickelt ,oder es bilden sich Schlaufen,die sich dann in 1A Perücken verwandeln.

Ich greife mir immer die Schnur beim aufspulen,bis ich Kontakt zum Köder habe und deren Druck auf die Spule wirkt.

Andere leiern einfach ein und wundern sich, dass die Spule nicht mehr ausreicht. 


Zum Thema: Ich fische an meiner leichten Kombo (-20gr.) die  STROFT GTP R * hellgrau * Typ 2 * 5,5 kg

für meine schwere Kombo (-40gr.) fische ich die gute alte Cormoran ZOOM 7 in 0,10 petrol

Nicht gleich schreien "och Cormoran" 

Ich habe nichts zu meckern an dieser Schnur. Sie ist absolut Knotenfest,macht keine Perücken, franst nicht aus und wirft sich hervorragend.


----------



## Sea-Trout (27. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Hi,

also ich habe bisher die Stroft Gtp Typ 2,Power Pro 0,13mm und Nanofil 0,12mm gefischt.Die Nanofil ist die schlechteste Schnur die ich je hatte.Selbst leichte Hänger liesen sich nicht lösen die Schnur rutschte einfach durch ihre glatte Struktur durch den Knotlessverbinder trotz ausreichend Wicklungen.Die Struktur ist auch das einzige "gute" an ihr obwohl ich mit anderen Schnüren auch nicht weniger weit werfe und wenn so minimal das es egal ist.Dann fischte ich einmal mit einem 10g Balsaholz Wobbler.Am Ende der Flugbahn schlug der Bügel um und die Schnur riss direkt über dem Kontlessverbinder bei einem 10g Wobbler und kaum Speed am Ende.Dann war ich vom Schlauchboot Dorsche jiggen.Hatte einen Biss schlug an zack Schnur durch mitten im Stück.Dann hatte ich einen gefühlten 65er Dorsch im Drill Schnur reißt einfach so.Danach sofort in die Tonne absoluter Müll diese Schnur.Die Stroft Gtp ist sehr gut schön rundgeflochten gute Sruktur stabil kann man sich drauf verlassen nur der Preis gehe oft fischen und muss die Schnur schon bisschen öfters wechseln ist mir persönlich zu teuer auf Dauer.Daher ist meine Lieblingsschnur die Power Pro in 0,13mm.Sie ist zwar platt wie eine Flunder aber in der Praxis stört mich das echt kein bisschen.Habe in die Schnur vollstes Vertrauen und noch nie Probleme mit ihr gehabt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Ich finde das sich der Preis für die GTP schnell relativiert, denn sie hält viel länger als andere Geflochtene.

Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen, ob er den Albright zur not auch im Wasser schnell neuknoten möchte, oder an Land die Krise bekommen, weil das Geflecht die Fluorocarbon durchschneidet


----------



## Sea-Trout (27. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Also so wirklich länger halten tut sie bei mir auch nicht.Fische mit der gleichen Rolle auch im Süßwasser auf Raubfische und man hat ja schon ab und zu den ein oder anderen Hänger oder schneidet die ersten Meter der Schnur ab vor Angelbeginn.Fluorocarbon oder so schalte ich nicht vor.Und von der Robustheit her konnte ich zwischen der Stroft Gtp und der Power Pro keine wirklichen Unterschiede feststellen.Halten beide gut.Nur ist die Stroft halt schön rund aber in der Praxis ist das mir zumindest egal.Die Stroft Gtp ist echt klasse aber unbedingt fischen um glücklich zu werden muss man sie auch nicht gibt auch günstigere Schnüre den man Vertrauen kann und die halten nicht wie die Nanofil zb. die ist ja echt mal ein Witz.Da wunder ich mich immer wieder das manche von der Schnur so begeistert sind.Ich kahm mir so vor als fischte ich mit einem Bindfaden die kann echt garnichts ab da möchte ich keinen guten Fisch mit drillen ausser man hat eine so übertriebene Schnurstärke für die Angelart aber da ist der angebliche Vorteil der 35% mehr Wurfweite auch wieder weg.


----------



## rudini (28. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

PP ist top ,Stroft sicherlich auch(etwas teuer) und die hier benutzen auch recht viele(mich eingeschlossen) zum Mefoangeln...Wurfeigenschaften von der sind herausragend!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Climax-Monob...t_Angelsport_Angelschnüre&hash=item3f0c03117e

Ich habe mal den Fehler gemacht u im Winter die Schnur und Rolle, sowie Ringe der Rute mit Silikonspray eingesprüht, um  dem Vereisen entgegenzuwirken...was leider dazu geführt hat, das die Schnüre mürbe geworden sind!

Ansonsten bin ich von der Monobraid und der PP 100%ig überzeugt!


----------



## Nestola (28. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Moin moin liebe Community freut mich über die zahlreichen Kommentare. Was mich sehr erfreut hat das ihr eure Erfahrungen und Vorschläge zu den jeweiligen Schnüren auch begründet habt. So wie es ausschaut geht Platz 1 an die Stroft GTP R2. Ich werde auf jedenfall meinen persönliches Fazit zu der Schnur nachtragen. Danke nochmals für eure Vorschläge.


----------



## mirolino (29. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Hatte vorher die 6er berkley whiplash crystal,mit der Wurfweite voll zufrieden,da fliegt so ein 25 Gramm snaps schon locker über die 100m Marke



Locker über 100m...nachgemessen?

Solche Weiten wirft man normalerweise nicht locker. Mit nem optimalen Setup und Windstille muss man schon sehr ordentlich durchziehen um an die 100m Marke zu kommen. Und selbst dann ist es nicht einfach.


----------



## STORM_2012 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Ne nachgemessen nicht aber ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt das ich locker ausgeholt hab,da musst schon mit ordentlich Schwung den snaps rausfeuern und die fliegen ja nun mal wie ne Rakete und eiern nicht rum wie manch anderer Blinker aber ich kann es ja mal messen wenn darauf bestehst #6


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



rudini schrieb:


> PP ist top ,Stroft sicherlich auch(etwas teuer) und die hier benutzen auch recht viele(mich eingeschlossen) zum Mefoangeln...Wurfeigenschaften von der sind herausragend!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Climax-Monobraid-BR8-Leucht-Rot-10m-0-12mm-7-5kg-rund-geflochten-0-13-m-/270784467326?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelschn%C3%BCre&hash=item3f0c03117e
> 
> ...


 
... dem schließ ich mich an... Mono Braid Br8 top schnur!!! und bezüglich der wurfweiten!!!! - jeder der hier mit nem 20-25 gramm köder an seiner Meforute mal eben "locker" über 100m wirft, mit dem würd ich mich gern mal auf ner wiese mit maßband treffen!!!


----------



## Tino (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Is ja geil,hab ich völlig überlesen.

Schon wieder einer dieser Wunderwerfer. |schild-g#r

Stell dich mal auf die Wiese und messe deinen Wurf nach,bevor du hier schreibst "locker".

Nimm dir aber ne Schaufel zum ausgraben mit ,weil du vor Scham im Boden versunken bist.


----------



## STORM_2012 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

ich messe dir das nach und gut ist|stolz:





Tino schrieb:


> Is ja geil,hab ich völlig überlesen.
> 
> Schon wieder einer dieser Wunderwerfer. |schild-g#r
> 
> ...


----------



## antonio (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

maßeinheiten kann man schon mal verwechseln, wie wäre es mit fuß#h

antonio


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



Tino schrieb:


> Is ja geil,hab ich völlig überlesen.
> 
> Schon wieder einer dieser Wunderwerfer. |schild-g#r
> 
> ...


 
...so lieben wir dich...


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

es ist ja fast wie mit den frauen, jeder hat die schönste, jeder hat die beste usw... das wird sich nie ändern, und es ist auch gut so, sonst würden sich alle lieb haben und keiner würde diskutieren....jetzt aber mal klartext... mit ner 0,16 mono, 5-10 gramm bleibirne und ner 5-20g 4,20m matchrute bekommt man schon einige meter geworfen...wir sind hier aber beim küstenangeln!!! im schnitt wird hier mit Rutenlängen zwischen 2,70 - 3,30m gefischt, mit wg zwischen 20-30gramm, schnur im schnitt  0,12mm (geflochten) und das bei watfischen, d.h. manchmal bis zum knöchel, manchmal bis zur brust im wasser, mal rückenwind, mal auflandig... hab mal mit nem freund den test gemacht, und ne trockenübung mit maßband auf ner wiese hingelegt... Mit ner Sportex Tiboron in 3,05m und ner Daiwa Branzino 3000- wenn mans genau nimmt, UVP des herstellers der gesamten Kombo (ohne schnur ) ca.1000-1200 euro... also kein besenstiel oder ne rolle anno 1800... ergebnis... mit nem 20 gramm Gnos, was als köder die ideale klasse für die rute ist, kam ich auf wurweiten zwischen 80-90m bei oprimalen verhälnissen!!! D.h. volle power beim werfen, kein wind und OHNE Drilling oder einzelhaken... lediglich mit ner 15-20g schweren Bleibirne kam ich auf 101m und nicht mehr!!!! keine Frage, neue glatte schnur usw hätten vielleicht den ein oder anderen meter noch rausgeholt... aber wenn mir hier jemand (davon gibt es auch so einige!!!) was von wurfweiten in der praxis von 120, 130, 140m erzählen wollen, dann können sie dies gerne tun!!!! aber abkaufen werde ich es ihnen nicht...  Leute, man überschätz sich wahnsinnig, wenn man vor der nase 20km nur wasser hat!!!! ;-)


----------



## Tino (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> ...so lieben wir dich...





Ich weiß ,Stefan|rolleyes


----------



## STORM_2012 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

@ taubenhaucher2003
vllt hab ich mich auch verschätzt und auch bald deiner Meinung das es nicht funktionieren tut so weit zu werfen,für mich sieht es aber so aus das der soweit fliegen tut ,ich teste das die Tage mal und vllt werde ich mich auch selber eines besseren belehren |kopfkrat


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> @ taubenhaucher2003
> vllt hab ich mich auch verschätzt und auch bald deiner Meinung das es nicht funktionieren tut so weit zu werfen,für mich sieht es aber so aus das der soweit fliegen tut ,ich teste das die Tage mal und vllt werde ich mich auch selber eines besseren belehren |kopfkrat


 
"einsicht ist der erste weg zur besserung...."kein problem, mach das! dadurch findest ja selbst deine ruhe... egal, ob nun 80 oder 110m!!!! geb aber dennoch mal bescheid!!! interessiert mich ja trotzdem...welche rute und welche rolle mit welcher schnur fischt du?


----------



## STORM_2012 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Ich fische die 
Shimano catana 2,70 mit 20-50 wg
Shimano exage 2500 fb
Code red 0,12


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Ich fische die
> Shimano catana 2,70 mit 20-50 wg
> Shimano exage 2500 fb
> Code red 0,12


 
ok... mach den wurftest, stecke dir eine strecke von 70,80,90m ab und bei 100m steckst nen stock mit ner roten fahne hin...als erstes stellst du fest, dass das ziemlich weit ist, und dann mach nehm deine köder und probier... will dir wirklich nicht zu nahe treten, aber mit der rute schaffst du definitiv keine 100m... ...aber mal ehrlich, unter uns ;-) stehen die mefos bei 100m? nein! ich selbst kaufe mir demnächst ne kleinere kombo, um etwas beweglicher zu sein, anstatt die köder immer nur aus weiter entfernung zu holen!!! gerade in der zeit, wo die jungs dicht unter land sind ist der nahbereich doch interessant für uns... frag mal nen fliegenfischer, was er von DISTANZ hält!!!gut, bis später...


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Tino hat doch recht!

Die Überschätzung bei den Wurfweiten ist der Hammer. Ich selber hör da schon garnicht mehr hin, wenn mir da jemand was erzählen will. Ist genauso bei den Leuten die ihre 30 Pfund Fische mit den 3 Euro Waagen wiegen...

Soll sich jeder selber mal mit Google Earth am Wasser die eine oder andere Strecke ausmessen (80m, 100m, 120m) oder auf einen Sportplatz/Wiese gehen. Dann werden so einige staunen


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> ok... mach den wurftest, stecke dir eine strecke von 70,80,90m ab und bei 100m steckst nen stock mit ner roten fahne hin...als erstes stellst du fest, dass das ziemlich weit ist, und dann mach nehm deine köder und probier... will dir wirklich nicht zu nahe treten, aber mit der rute schaffst du definitiv keine 100m... ...aber mal ehrlich, unter uns ;-) stehen die mefos bei 100m? nein! ich selbst kaufe mir demnächst ne kleinere kombo, um etwas beweglicher zu sein, anstatt die köder immer nur aus weiter entfernung zu holen!!! gerade in der zeit, wo die jungs dicht unter land sind ist der nahbereich doch interessant für uns... frag mal nen fliegenfischer, was er von DISTANZ hält!!!gut, bis später...



Schön das du das Gerät ansprichst. Das ist ebenfalls erstaunlich, das oftmals die Leute mit den 100 Euro Kombos 30m weiter werfen als die Leute mit den 1300 Euro Kombos. 

Und mit der Distanz hast du recht, die meisten Mefos beissen dicht vor Ufer. Meiner Meinung nach muss eine Mefo Rute den Köder entspannt auf mittlere Distanzen bringen können, ohne das man sich was zerrt oder irgendwelche Sehnen überreizt. 

Wenn Distanz alles wäre, dann würden die Fliegenfischer nichts fangen und die Leute mit ihren 10-15 Gramm ködern ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Rosi (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Ne nachgemessen nicht aber ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt das ich locker ausgeholt hab,da musst schon mit ordentlich Schwung den snaps rausfeuern und die fliegen ja nun mal wie ne Rakete und eiern nicht rum wie manch anderer Blinker aber ich kann es ja mal messen wenn darauf bestehst #6


 
Ja mach mal, miß nach. Schnureinzug mal Umdrehung der Rolle. Ich zähle sehr oft mit und bin noch nie an 100m gekommen. Schnureinzug 72cm bei meiner Rolle, max 110 Umdrehungen bei Rückenwind.


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Muss man aber aufpassen das man den Schnurbogen nach dem Wurf rausbekommt. Sonst misst man den mit und bekommt deutlich zu hohe Werte.


----------



## STORM_2012 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Also mit der Combo fische ich auf alle Raubfische ob süß oder Salzwasser komme mit dem Gerät gut klar Und bin zufrieden,klar beissen die Mehrzahl der fische dicht unter Land und hab ja auch nicht gesagt das man 60 80 oder 100 m für ne Mefo werfen muss,hab ja geschrieben werde das messen und mich eines besseren belehren ok.

@allrounder27 

Ob 100 oder 1000 Euro darauf kommt das ja nu nicht drauf an oder meinst der Preis macht die weite ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

@ Storm,

ein Qualitätsunterschied ist schon vorhanden, der sich auch in der Wurfweite bemerkbar macht. Und dann ist da noch der Punkt, dass die Leute mit dem Highend Gerät tendenziell auch eher öfters am Wasser sind und dementsprechend mehr Übung und Praxis haben. Und ihre richtige Wurfweite auch besser und realer einschätzen können.

Ist meine Erfahrung und Meinung, aber Ausnahmen bestätigen bekanntlich die Regel


----------



## STORM_2012 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Mit der Qualität und bissen mehr Wurfweite Stimme ich dir ja noch zu aber bloß weil die vllt teurer sind heißt da ja nicht das sie auch öfter am Wasser stehen gibt genug die mit 50 Euro Gerät täglich am Wasser stehen #6verstehe dich aber was du damit ausdrücken willst


----------



## Rosi (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Muss man aber aufpassen das man den Schnurbogen nach dem Wurf rausbekommt. Sonst misst man den mit und bekommt deutlich zu hohe Werte.



Das stimmt, erst zählen wenn man den Widerstand spürt. Das bekommst du schon raus mit der Zeit. Ich war ja nicht so an der Wurfweite interessiert, weil ich wissen wollte wie weit ich werfe. Ich wollte wissen wie weit die Blinker fliegen. 

Wenn man immer mal mit zählt, dann bemerkt man auch die Unterschiede zwischen den verwendeten Schnüren. Je dünner, um so weiter, um so anfälliger für scharfe Kanten.


----------



## Sea-Trout (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Mit der Qualität und bissen mehr Wurfweite Stimme ich dir ja noch zu aber bloß weil die vllt teurer sind heißt da ja nicht das sie auch öfter am Wasser stehen gibt genug die mit 50 Euro Gerät täglich am Wasser stehen #6verstehe dich aber was du damit ausdrücken willst


Hi,

finde auch das teures Gerät oder Bekleidung nichts über Erfahrung oder häufigkeit des Angelns aussagt.Gibt genug die nicht an der Küste wohnen nicht oft los sind aber das beste Gerät+Bekleidung haben.


----------



## STORM_2012 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

|good:





Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> finde auch das teures Gerät oder Bekleidung nichts über Erfahrung oder häufigkeit des Angelns aussagt.Gibt genug die nicht an der Küste wohnen nicht oft los sind aber das beste Gerät+Bekleidung haben.


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> |good:


 
... Guten Tag alle zusammen...nehmen wir das jahr 2011!!! wohne ca 75km von der küste entfernt, und war im o.g. Jahr 42 mal an der Küste!!!!keine frage, am tackle erkennt man nicht die kenntnisse der angler... aber warum müssen wir hier jetzt das thema Qualität und preis zerpflücken??? aber egal...ich behaupte es gibt angler mit high end gerät, und können damit nicht umgehen!!! da stimmt es natürlich, wenn die leute nicht oft an der küste sind... genauso gibt es etliche threats, da geht es um haltbarkeit vom gerät usw. wer sein gerät nicht benutzt, hat weniger erfahrungen, das gerät hölt langer, und sie fangen mit sicherheit auch weniger fische... P.S. ich hab auch mal mit ner 220 Mark kombo angefangen... und hab auch meine fische bekommen...  egal ob 50 oder 500 euro ruten, beide fangen, und die differenz der wurfweite ist eigentlich für den mefoangler nebensächlich...ein 125ps auto fährt 200km/h ein 250 ps auto aber keine 400!!! grins... und mit beiden kommt man von a nach b...


----------



## MaikP (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Mal eine Frage:
Ist die Stroft GTP R2 dünner/dicker als 0,12er Fireline?
wollte mal nach vielen Jahren eine andere Schnur probieren.
Die Durchmesserangaben stimmen ja nie!

Gruß MaikP


----------



## antonio (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

die 12er fl ist 0,19 dick wenn dir das hilft.

antonio


----------



## dido_43 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



MaikP schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage:
> Ist die Stroft GTP R2 dünner/dicker als 0,12er Fireline?
> wollte mal nach vielen Jahren eine andere Schnur probieren.
> Die Durchmesserangaben stimmen ja nie!
> ...




Da sich der DM sowieso nicht wirklich messen lässt, ist das bei den sehr dünnen Schnüren wohl eher Gefühlssache.

Ich fische die R2 seit über einem Jahr mit Ködern zw. 14 und 16 g und bin nach wie vor begeistert.

Die R3 bei Ködern um 26 / 28 g.

Davor ein ca. 1,20 m 16 lb bzw. 20 lb Vorfach, dann passt das.

Kann ich wärmstens empfehlen #h


----------



## MaikP (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Mir geht es nicht ums genaue messen.


> Mal eine Frage:
> Ist die Stroft GTP R2 dünner/dicker als 0,12er Fireline?
> wollte mal nach vielen Jahren eine andere Schnur probieren.
> Die Durchmesserangaben stimmen ja nie!


Einfach von Gefühl. Ist die 0,12 Fl eher wie die Stroft R2 oder R3?
Gruß MaikP


----------



## Der Boris (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Moin!
Wenn ich mir diesen thread so durchlese, hab ich da auch mal eine frage zu!
Die Stroft GTP Schnur, in welcher Farbe fischt ihr die denn an der Ostsee zum Mefofischen?
Gruss, Boris


----------



## dido_43 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



Der Boris schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wenn ich mir diesen thread so durchlese, hab ich da auch mal eine frage zu!
> Die Stroft GTP Schnur, in welcher Farbe fischt ihr die denn an der Ostsee zum Mefofischen?
> Gruss, Boris




R2 Grau und R3 in Orange, die ist besser zu sehen bei Wind und Welle  #6


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Fireline in 0,12 er Stärke. Ich bin gerne mal Oldschool.


----------



## lammi (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Ich bin auch Old,fische 12er Fireline in flamegreen und das seit ungefähr 10 Jahren auf Meerforelle,tausche sie allerdings öfter aus.Fahre so ungefähr 20 mal im Jahr auf Mefo nach Rügen und alles ist gut.Und nächste Woche gehts für mich auch endlich wieder los:vik:


----------



## wallerwoller (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

moin...

ich hab mal ne frage an die stroft fans...

habe vorletztes jahr ne stroft gtp "R"  gefischt...was haltbarkeit, knotenfestigkeit und flechtung ect. angeht wirklich #6

aaaberrrr....
(bitte steinigt mich nicht)
sie ist "mir" (nicht den fischen) einfach zu laut

meine frage ist nun wie sich stroft gtp "s" verhält???
ist sie viel leiser/glatter o.ä.???


----------



## Henryhst (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Hallo..

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der farbe der schnur aus ist diese egal?
Wollte für nächstes Jahr ne 12er Spiderwire code red auf meine Mefo rolle spulen diese nutze ich zum Hecht und Zander fischen nur noch, oder schreckt die rote farbe ab?

Lg Henryhst


----------



## elbetaler (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

So wie du bin ich auch ein Rot-Angler (u.a.). Ich schalte, je nach Rutenlänge, ein bis zu einem Meter FC-Vorfach vor den Köder. Dann No-Knot plus Wirbel und das Geflecht.
Konnte keine Scheuchwirkung feststellen, wobei ich auch gelbe, orangene und dunkle Schnüre fische. Allerdings hab ich bisher einen Bogen um Nanofil und W.Crystal gemacht. Da scheiden sich wohl die Geister.
Wenn´s nicht klappt, ist experimentieren immer gut. Ansonsten würden wir heute noch mit Pferdehaar angeln!

Beste Grüsse und ein schönes Neues Jahr.


----------



## Fehmarn98 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Moin Leute, ich angel mit der Snyper von Spro und bin sehr mit ihr zufrieden, was Wurfweite, Köderkontakt und haltbarkeit der Schnurfarbe angeht. Sie ist echt eine super Schnur und man bekommt sie wirklich preiswert, wie ich finde


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



Fehmarn98 schrieb:


> Sie ist echt eine super Schnur und man bekommt sie wirklich preiswert, wie ich finde


Wo? 
Preislich interessant ist eben ab/unter 10 EUR p.100m


----------



## Fehmarn98 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wo?
> Preislich interessant ist eben ab/unter 10 EUR p.100m



http://rw-angelsport.de/Haken-Wirbe.../Spro-Snyper-Schnur-0-10mm-7kg-pink-100m.html

Ich finde für den Preis kann man bei einer so guten Schnur nichts sagen!!


----------



## aesche100 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Tüdel der Schnur liegt meist an der Rolle(eigene Erfahrung)Das Spiel,wenn Du die Spule nach oben ziehst ist dann zu groß und es entstehen Wülste, die dann zu Perücken werden.Also erst Rolle überholen.Hoffe, das hilft.|wavey:





Nestola schrieb:


> ....moin moin community will mir neue geflochtene Schnur kaufen und kann mich nicht entscheiden. Würde gern wissen mit welcher Marke und Stärke ihr auf Mefo fischt?
> Bisher habe ich mit 12er Shinobi von DAIWA geangelt an für sich war/ist die Schnur gut, nur sie hat vereinzelt sich beim werfen vertüdelt. Ich denke da gibt es sicherlich besseres.
> Ich überlege mir mal die Nanofil von Berkley zu zulegen aber höre nur negatives davon.
> Mit welcher schnur habt ihr gute erfahrung?
> ...


----------



## Sea-Trout (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Meist kommen Vertüddelungen von einem ungünstigen Wickelbild der Rolle oft bei günstigen und billig Rollen.Schnur zu lose aufgespult ist auch oft ein Grund.Neue Schnur macht manchmal auch bisschen Probleme am Anfang.Ich fische sie immer erst ein bisschen ein bevor ich richtig durchziehe.Mit dem Spiel der Spule hat das meiner Meinung nach eher nichts zu tun.Hat man die Bremse etwas loser hat doch fast jede Rolle mit Frontbremse etwas Spiel an der Spule.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



Fehmarn98 schrieb:


> Ich finde für den Preis kann man bei einer so guten Schnur nichts sagen!!


Thx, das stimmt und ist gerade ok!

Ich bin da bockig: ein bestimmter Preis ist einfach genug! :g
Wenn sich alle drauf einigen täten und nur soundsoviel max. p.100m bezahlen täten, hätten wir ratz-fatz gute Preise am Markt, auch  nicht schlechter als in USA.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Meist kommen Vertüddelungen von einem ungünstigen Wickelbild der Rolle


Genau! 
Entweder die Rolle wickelt die Lagen zu eng beieinander. 
Oder sie wickelt sehr ungleichmäßig. Die Umkehrpunkte mit Stillstand bei billigen Bauweisten bilden dann Wellen, Wülste und Verhakungen. Bei sehr eng aneinander hat man immer  Verhakungen der Schnurfasern.

Wer sehr aufpasst und nach jedem Wurf sorgfältig seine Schnur wieder klarlegt, kommt auch oft mit einer schlechteren Schnurverlegung klar, aber wer will schon dauernd sehr aufpassen?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur für Mefo....*

Moin moin,

ich grab den Thread noch mal aus. Such noch neues Geflecht für meine 4000er Atlantis. Alle hier fischen die R2, hat denn auch jemand Erfahrung mit der *S*2???
Lohnt der Aufpreis?

Gruß


----------

